# No Lift Systems To Fit Bosch 1619EVS 3.25HP Router?



## DennisP (Jan 12, 2010)

I wish to purchase *Incra 25" LS Super System, WonderFence, Miter, 32"x53" table w/stand* and WoodPeckers or Jessem's *hi-end Lift system* for my *Bosch 1619EVS 3.25HP Plunge Router* -- I can't locate any quality lift system for the Model 1619 router even though they have them for the smaller Bosch 1617/1618 models. They do offer a flat plate for my *Bosch 1619EVS*, but *no lift system adapters* to fit my router. 

Does anyone have experience with this router and lift systems who may offer some advice? Recommendations appreciated. I invested weeks determining the Incra LS Super System & Woodpecker Lift would be Ideal Total System For Me. My 1st post as a new member. Thank you, Dennis


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

You can make it yourself. go to lescopeaux,asso,fr and see "ascenseur pour défonceuse"
replace "," by "." because y ave not yet 10 post.
Excuse my englich, i speek only french, sory
Santé


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

The link is: http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/clic.php3?url=Docs/Sante_Ascenseur_Defonceuse.pdf

Cordialement
Santé


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

DennisP said:


> I wish to purchase *Incra 25" LS Super System, WonderFence, Miter, 32"x53" table w/stand* and WoodPeckers or Jessem's *hi-end Lift system* for my *Bosch 1619EVS 3.25HP Plunge Router* -- I can't locate any quality lift system for the Model 1619 router even though they have them for the smaller Bosch 1617/1618 models. They do offer a flat plate for my *Bosch 1619EVS*, but *no lift system adapters* to fit my router.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this router and lift systems who may offer some advice? Recommendations appreciated. I invested weeks determining the Incra LS Super System & Woodpecker Lift would be Ideal Total System For Me. My 1st post as a new member. Thank you, Dennis


Dennis sorry I am unable to assist with your question above.Welcome to the forum there are many here who can assist you getting what you want to do with a router. Just a reminder there is more that can be achieved when the router is held in the plunge mode check out the material below.

Tom
(Template Tom)


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dennis,

Lifts are generally designed for fixed-base routers or where the motor is removable from the base. To accomplish what you're looking for, try Router Raizer

If that approach is not to your liking, the 1619EVS makes a heckuva good handheld backup to a second router mounted in a lift. Others here use the 1617EVSPK (removable motor) with a conventional lift, although the fixed base for that 2-base kit (I believe) has through-the-table height adjustment, so you may just need a mounting plate with the kit.

One of you with using this router in a table, please respond!


----------

